# Projector that does 3D and 2.35:1 without an anamorphic lens



## saliv1215 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey Guys, 

What's a good projector make/model under $2k that does 3D and CIH without the need for an anamorphic lens? I read good reviews on the Epson 3010e and BenQW7000 but wasn't sure if anyone here had first hand experience in using it in the cinemascope or 2.35:1 format


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have the 3010 and it does have a Zoom aspect ratio setting for CinemaScope content. I haven't checked into it or tested it at ll yet so I'm unsure how the 3010 handles it. I mainly watch 16:9 content so when I watch something 2.35:1, I have the black bars and less resolution. 

Have you looked into some of the Mitsubishi models? I know that in the past they did CinemaScope very well - they have a 2.35:1 setting IIRC.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Panasonic EA7000u also does 2.35:1 and it automatically zooms without any push of buttons. I have the 4000u and its a very nice feature.


----------



## saliv1215 (Sep 3, 2012)

mechman said:


> I have the 3010 and it does have a Zoom aspect ratio setting for CinemaScope content. I haven't checked into it or tested it at ll yet so I'm unsure how the 3010 handles it. I mainly watch 16:9 content so when I watch something 2.35:1, I have the black bars and less resolution.
> 
> Have you looked into some of the Mitsubishi models? I know that in the past they did CinemaScope very well - they have a 2.35:1 setting IIRC.


No I haven't looked at Mitsubishi. Do they do 3D?


----------



## saliv1215 (Sep 3, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> The Panasonic EA7000u also does 2.35:1 and it automatically zooms without any push of buttons. I have the 4000u and its a very nice feature.


Do you mean the AE 7000U? I'm guessing the 4000u is not in production anymore?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, typo. the AE7000u
The 4000 does not do 3D however it can still be found new in some places. They both have the same auto zoom feature.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you are going to do 3D, I would not recommend the Panasonic 7000. The brightness is just not there for 3D. Word on the street is that the 8000, just announced, fixes that though. :T


----------

